# Pretreatment Sprayer? Not the Wagner 550



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

Hi there, this new Wagner w 550 dribbles the pretreatment over the tshirts, so before I throw this new sprayer in the garbage, I was wondering if there is a way to stop it dribbling on the tshirt or restricting the flow of pretreatment so it sprays nice and fine, and not the way it is currently doing.

I have the setting at it's lowest , and it still hits like a bull in a china shop.

So I'm asking for the alternative, tryed hand spray bottles, but then you end up with circles of the pretreatment instead of a nice thin clear layer (in a straight line).

Thanking anyone for helping!?

trip


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it an hvlp sprayer? If it isnt that might be the problem. I have two of them and neither one does that. Hmm sorry I dont have more of an answer for you.


----------



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

Hey Bobbie Lee, it's the one in the kiosk trining video (lol) , and new, here is a link:

Wagner Australia [W 550 Fine Spray System]

But yeah she's a dribbling , and it ain't pretty!

trip


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The Wagner 550 works ok for me. No dripping unless i shake it alot, there might be an issue with your sprayer itself or nozzle. Never fill the bottle 100%.

We're pretty limited with the number of HLVP sprayers in Australia. The Campel Haulsfield (spelling?) sprayers are nice for pretreatment.


----------



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks mate just got one for 29.99! You rock!

CAMPBELL HAUSFIELD STANDARD DUTY HOMEOWNER SPRAY GUN - DINOSAUR DEALS

trip


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

wait wait wait! I would do a bit more research into the HLVP sprayers and make sure its got a good spray pattern. If this is just a 'standard duty' model then I feel it would be similar to the Wagner. If you really wanted to upgrade you need a pro level HVLP spray gun and compressor to get that really fine mist.


----------



## Martinled (Feb 6, 2014)

trippy123 said:


> Hi there, this new Wagner w 550 dribbles the pretreatment over the tshirts, so before I throw this new sprayer in the garbage, I was wondering if there is a way to stop it dribbling on the tshirt or restricting the flow of pretreatment so it sprays nice and fine, and not the way it is currently doing.
> 
> I have the setting at it's lowest , and it still hits like a bull in a china shop.
> 
> ...


Tha same think !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You should use the Wagner Control Spray Double Duty model power sprayer.

_


----------

